# Newbie girl needs new thighs



## hotwheelz4 (Apr 3, 2006)

hey there, if anyone can help me that would be wonderful. Basically i am having a problem with the size of my thighs. Been eating really healthy since January, weight training 5 days a week, pilates 2 days a  week, and cardio 30 minutes and abs everday. i started to notice a change in my upper body, but my thighe seem to be getting bigger. I used to have a problem with getting jeans on cuz of my hips but now it is my thighs. It does not seem to matter what i do, they just do not get smaller. HELP ME


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2006)

hotwheelz4 welcome to IM! 

start in the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 4, 2006)

A quick answer to your question:  You have been dieting just 4 months.  Your weight gains took considerably longer.  You are slowly losing fat and gaining dense muscle.  Your hips and thighs have a naturally high fat percentage than other portions of your body, thats gender specific pattern.  Your thighs will respond over time, losing fat nice and slowly, and gaining lean shapely muscle.

You are in body shape transition,  Be patient, keep to healthy diet and exercise habits.  You need to allow a full 6 months to a year to see big changes in overall fat mass loss and lean muscle mass gains.


----------



## hotwheelz4 (Apr 4, 2006)

Actually no the weight gains were quite fast. I quit smoking last October 1st (very proud of myself) and weighed in at about 135 or so and by x-mas i weighed in at a whopping 155. i have managed to take off about 5-7lbs but the rest has been really hard, so i decided that i would make a life change this time and not go on a diet. I just keep thinking back to when i was 24 and weighed 106lb and had a 24 inch waist. So this is really hard for me to know that i am essentially at least 30lb overwieght. Being 5foot3 with a smallish frame. BUt i guess i have to keep telling myself that hard work can produce wonderful results. and i have had 2 children to blame for the extra weight gain.LOL


----------



## Trouble (Apr 4, 2006)

"Not going on a diet" is a great idea - if you understand the concepts behind anabolic (muscle sparing and fat buring) and energy promoting nutrition.  

That's a key strength of this board.  We're here to hellp you fine tune your eating and other lifestyle habits.

Much of that weight gain has been water, not just fat.  By changing your metabolism, you can shift the water weight gain and lose the fat along with it.  My explanation stands - you are gaining lean mass on your thighs, and elsewhere on your body. You loose fat everywhere pretty evenly.  When you gain lean muscle in areas that had thiner fat depots, its easier to see progress.  The muscle you put is fat burning - if you keep your metabolism from sliding in muscle burning during the day and evening.  To do that, you must change the way you eat, the serving size and the timing.  And what you eat within each food group - that can have a significant effect on fat mass reduction as well.


----------



## hotwheelz4 (Apr 4, 2006)

Muscle sparing and fat burning HUH????LOL i feel so naive. THought i kinda had this thing down but i guess i have alot to learn yet so teach me please


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 4, 2006)

hotwheelz4 said:
			
		

> hey there, if anyone can help me that would be wonderful. Basically i am having a problem with the size of my thighs. Been eating really healthy since January, weight training 5 days a week, pilates 2 days a  week, and cardio 30 minutes and abs everday. i started to notice a change in my upper body, but my thighe seem to be getting bigger. I used to have a problem with getting jeans on cuz of my hips but now it is my thighs. It does not seem to matter what i do, they just do not get smaller. HELP ME


if you're having a problem with the size of your thighs, something is 'off' with regards to your diet. pilates 2 days a week/cardio everyday/abs everyday...all unnecessary (read: way too much cardio). abs are a muscle just like every other one, no need to drastically overtrain them in such a way. not to mention, they're made in the kitchen. 

just a few observations.

welcome to IM .


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> You are in body shape transition,  Be patient, keep to healthy diet and exercise habits.  You need to allow a full 6 months to a year to see big changes in overall fat mass loss and lean muscle mass gains.


i disagree with this. if it takes a person 6 months to a year to see big changes, i'd say both thir training and nutrition are crap.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> "Not going on a diet" is a great idea - if you understand the concepts behind anabolic (muscle sparing and fat buring) and energy promoting nutrition.


do you mean partitioning?  



> That's a key strength of this board.  We're here to hellp you fine tune your eating and other lifestyle habits.
> 
> Much of that weight gain has been water, not just fat.  By changing your metabolism, you can shift the water weight gain and lose the fat along with it.  My explanation stands - you are gaining lean mass on your thighs, and elsewhere on your body. You loose fat everywhere pretty evenly.  When you gain lean muscle in areas that had thiner fat depots, its easier to see progress.  The muscle you put is fat burning - if you keep your metabolism from sliding in muscle burning during the day and evening.  To do that, you must change the way you eat, the serving size and the timing.  And what you eat within each food group - that can have a significant effect on fat mass reduction as well.


this post makes little to no sense to me. 

- "shifting the water weight gain and losing fat along with it" *what does this mean exactly?*
- "gaining mass in your thighs" *how would you have any way of telling where exactly muscle is being distributed? thighs getting bigger is not an indication of this*
- "keep your metabolism from sliding in muscle burning during the day and evening" *i'm not understanding this*


----------



## hotwheelz4 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank-you wolf but i still feel a tiny bit lost. But thanks anyway. Geez how do you guys ever get this right with so many opinions.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 4, 2006)

hotwheelz4 said:
			
		

> Thank-you wolf but i still feel a tiny bit lost. But thanks anyway. Geez how do you guys ever get this right with so many opinions.


you'll get it. tons of information to take in so have some patience, read and ask questions .


----------



## hotwheelz4 (Apr 4, 2006)

Are there any supplements i should be taking? I am never gonna be a fitness model or a bodybuilder, i have accepted that fact, i just want to try and change the way i live, i want to be more healthy, and fit into my jeans better.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> you'll get it. tons of information to take in so have some patience, read and ask questions .



Yup, there are so many ways to do things, that you just have to find the one for you.  So take your time, read and research, and it will all come.  Welcome to IM


----------



## hotwheelz4 (Apr 4, 2006)

i have been drinking alot of soy is that ok


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 8, 2006)

Soy can raise estrogen levels and is good for some women, and can alter thyroid conversion by blocking the iodine from reaching the thyroid which can slow your body metabolism down (NOT A GOODTHING).


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------

